# Install of Overhead 360 Camera on SEL Atlas



## gaidin43 (Dec 20, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone was able to figure out how to install the overhead camera on the SEL level trim. The addition of the power folding mirrors and maybe park assist once this is installed is the only things I’d want off the SEL-P trim. 

Thanks


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

There is no "overhead camera" it is just a composite image from the front cam, rear cam and sideview mirror cams. Does the SEL have any cameras besides the backup camera? Does it have the camera in the base of the rearview mirror and the camera in the front bumper for lane assist? If it doesn't have the side mirror mounted cameras (which I am pretty sure it doesn't) I don't see how you would get the 360 view to happen without installing the side mirrors from an SEL-P.

The power mirrors with cameras would be a pretty expensive add-on ($600 each)...and you'd need the mirror switches ($70 ea)....and the factory buttons for park assist ($30)...and probably the wiring/harnesses....and the parking control module ($400) And then you'd have to sort out the programming.

I wouldn't even consider attempting this....especially not knowing if it would even work if you had the parts which are probably $1500-2000 depending on where you source them. Just to do the power folding mirrors would be over $1000 in parts with no guarantee it works.


----------



## gaidin43 (Dec 20, 2019)

On parking assist it seems like everything is there minus the cameras. I realize the 360 camera is a composite view. I have a 2020 Tiguan that has settings for park pilot in the systems menu but no switch to do it. For the atlas I thought the distance sensors are what is used in park assist and not the actual cameras, which the SEL has. I assume it would be mostly plug and play with a little bit of enabling on the program aspect.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

When you say park assist are you talking about park pilot (or parking distance control) which are just the proximity sensors that beep or the actual self parking capabilities called Park Assist?


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

> I was wondering if anyone was able to figure out how to install the overhead camera on the SEL level trim. The addition of the power folding mirrors and maybe park assist once this is installed is the only things I’d want off the SEL-P trim.
> 
> Thanks


Kufatec has an OEM kit for this retro fit (complete with coding), but it's a bit spendy.

https://www.kufatec.com/en/volkswagen/vw-teramont-atlas/teramont-atlas-ca1/complete-set-area-view-for-vw-atlas-ca1-41888


----------



## gaidin43 (Dec 20, 2019)

I have park pilot which is all the proximity sensors around the vehicle. It only displays the rear view camera, because that is the only camera on the vehicle currently. 

However, when you press the park pilot button it brings up the parallel parking screen or the parking (ie back into a spot). I assume the system only needs the module for park assist. Not sure if the rest of the 360 cameras are needed for it to work or not. Going through the parts list it looks like you can buy all the cameras you need for about $500. The rest of the components seem to be there Other than the button on the dash and maybe a module.


----------



## gaidin43 (Dec 20, 2019)

801 said:


> Kufatec has an OEM kit for this retro fit (complete with coding), but it's a bit spendy.
> 
> https://www.kufatec.com/en/volkswagen/vw-teramont-atlas/teramont-atlas-ca1/complete-set-area-view-for-vw-atlas-ca1-41888


I did see this. The SEL has all this functionality already minus the cameras hence why I was thinking this would be more of a plug and play. Not too bad if this kit also enables the park assist, but seems like it is just the cameras.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

The side mirrors are MSRP $600 ea. Not sure where you are seeing $500 for all the cameras.


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

So has anyone been able to do it? I want to add power mirrors, park pilot and 360 camera up a 2022 Atlas SEL.


----------



## raysallyx (Nov 17, 2021)

I have never understood quite well of how this really works


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

Apparently you need power mirrors with cameras and a different rear camera and a new grill camera, as well as a central console with a park pilot button in addition to the park assist button. Then it should all be installed and wired and enabled in software. An SEL is supposedly ready for it. One hassle I see is a VW dealer warranty and another smaller one is painting the mirrors the right color. And of course while the kit estimates the installation time at 8 hours you could end up paying through the nose.


----------

